# ONESTRINGER ARROW WRAPS...and more!



## Onestringer (Aug 2, 2006)

We are proud to announce that we are now official sponsors of this fantastic site Archery Talk. 

With that said we would like to introduce the latest additions to the Onestringer Arrow Wraps line up. 

We are happy to make wraps for such companies as

Ross Archery
Bear Archery
Camoworx
Hawglites
Ben Pearson Archery
Crimson Talon Broadheads
Bowhunting North America
APA Innovations
Nebraska-Outdoors
Double Lung Archery
Alexis Seibert (staff shooter for Bowtech)
Red Arrow Films
Fusion Archery
Lone Star Bowhunting Association
Buff (of Buff's Black Widow)
Fred Asbell
Black Widow Bows
Sportsmen's Unlimited
Arrows and Targets
and more...

Due to an overwhelming number of requests from our customers we have added to our patterns and are now licensed with PREDATOR CAMOUFLAGE!!! Look out. 

:wav:


----------



## Onestringer (Aug 2, 2006)

What else??? *LIMBSATIONS!!*




























We've been testing these babies out for months and are ready to share them with you...

Our LIMBSATIONS are top notch limb graphics.


----------



## Onestringer (Aug 2, 2006)

Snake skins, animal hides, camouflage (including any of the 8 patterns of PREDATOR CAMO), colors and styles to match your arrow wraps and stabilizer wrap. Let me know what LIMBSATIONS we can make for you...


----------



## Onestringer (Aug 2, 2006)

Check us out at 



to see more of what we can do for your set up.


----------



## Onestringer (Aug 2, 2006)

Did I mention our LIMBSATIONS are $23 per set...


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

That's awesome.You and Mindy do great work.I will be getting more arrow wraps real soon!!!


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

Congratulations and thanks for being a sponsor! So when are the Predator wraps going to be available? The should be awesome!


----------



## MooseRidge (Dec 22, 2006)

Great on the sponsorship and the samples are gorgeous!:darkbeer:


----------



## Onestringer (Aug 2, 2006)

SMichaels said:


> Congratulations and thanks for being a sponsor! So when are the Predator wraps going to be available? The should be awesome!


PREDATOR WRAPS ARE AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE WHENEVER YOU WANT THEM...THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS!!! WE'RE SO EXCITED TO BE A PART OF AT AND THE WONDERFUL COMMUNITY OF ARCHERS THAT ARE HERE.


----------



## Onestringer (Aug 2, 2006)

ParkerTattoo said:


> Great on the sponsorship and the samples are gorgeous!:darkbeer:


Thank you so much. We look forward to providing the same great service with our growing line of products. 


Scott and Mindy


----------



## MooseRidge (Dec 22, 2006)

To The Top, just for the support if anything.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*welcome to the family .....*

and thanks for your support 

PintoJK


----------



## MooseRidge (Dec 22, 2006)

where's skippy when we need him? at least he's supportive of an open and free market world.


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Onestringer, all I can say is thank you for not being a Sh-- head like the other guy on here. You have my support. Lets play fare here
Thanks again


----------



## MooseRidge (Dec 22, 2006)

See I told you so.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

The limb wraps look awesome. Good luck with that venture....:wink:

Congrats on the sponsorship as well....maybe one day this peon will be a sponsor also.....:tongue:


----------



## MooseRidge (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry about that, didn't mean to leave out Pathfinders. Ya see this is nice everybody supporting everyone. Everyone with their own styles and all. Good Karma for everyone.

Almost makes you want to sit around a campfire singing -- but no holding hands, I know some one who is a germaphobe.


----------



## jgbennett6 (Dec 7, 2004)

aww come on ... Adam isn't a germaphobe... he does shave his arms though!!!!


----------



## MooseRidge (Dec 22, 2006)

i know ..... weird ain't it.

hopefully Scott and Mindy don't -- trying to refocus the attention back here.


----------



## bowgodez (Jul 15, 2003)

Parkertattoo ,Adam and you guys here......

You are all GOOD people!!

Good luck with the businesses...:wink:


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

I am a germaphobe and I love it. Yes, I will scrub a toilet with bleach before I use it. I see nothing wrong with it.:wink:
I do shave my arms and my chest too.


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

wow, those are some sharp looking wraps. I havenever used wraps but have been thinking about starting. Those are definately as good looking as any I have seen. Good luck!!


----------



## MooseRidge (Dec 22, 2006)

I love the American flag one in the 2nd picture. Need to come up with a theme or something to go with it. Anybody have any ideas? Don't hesitate to share. I've got 2 risers with limbs that could use a little something - something.


----------



## Onestringer (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow!! I think I'm going to cry...I love you guys!!

Thanks for all the support guys, we didn't even know we needed it until it was over, but we do appreciate it.

We went out for ice cream with our kids tonight and my 5 year old said out of the blue, "a strong man stands up for himself, a stronger man stands up for others"...I'm sure she heard it on some movie or Spongebob, but how awesome is she. We were going to make it our family motto until she leaned over and whispered to me, "yeah, but it's only for Daddy and Dude (little brother), we're girls". Moment over.

Anyway, thanks...especially to Adam and JC...it is nice to have guys like you around. 

Thanks,

Scott and Mindy
Onestringer Arrow Wraps


----------



## MooseRidge (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey guys I was on your website just now and I had no idea that there was so many more choices than what was shown in those pictures above. Can we get some specs on them like the length and width of each strip, how many strips to a package, etc.? Normal wait time from order to door step. Ya know some stuff like that.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Onestringer (Aug 2, 2006)

ParkerTattoo said:


> Hey guys I was on your website just now and I had no idea that there was so many more choices than what was shown in those pictures above. Can we get some specs on them like the length and width of each strip, how many strips to a package, etc.? Normal wait time from order to door step. Ya know some stuff like that.


Thanks Parker, if we make it in a wrap we can make it in a Limbsation. Standard Limbsations are 2"x36" and they come in two packs, meaning you get 2 - 2"x36" strips. If someone wants a custom set I will size it more to their bow limbs. Wait time is up to the usps. But we generally get orders out with in 24 hours of payment received providing we get the correct information.  

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## MooseRidge (Dec 22, 2006)

thank you for the info

i like asking the questions that everyone else is scared to ask. it's like 60 minutes but different.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*here's a ......*

ccasion13: bump for ya ..... 

Hope you have a great BDay :darkbeer:

PintoJK


----------



## Onestringer (Aug 2, 2006)

pintojk said:


> ccasion13: bump for ya .....
> 
> Hope you have a great BDay :darkbeer:
> 
> PintoJK



Thanks. Scott


----------

